# Good Hunt Test Trainers in CA?



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

In reality you have 3 to 4 months of training involved before you even get to start teaching the pup to handle. Six months is about average for a dog that handles.


----------



## Garou (Oct 20, 2014)

Thanks, Swampcollie. In the ten or so trainers I've been researching, I've seen different levels of training offered after what looks like a basic 3-4 month stint. I was just wondering if that initial 3-4 months is ever split up in 2 and 2. I know it's a long (hopefully enjoyable for both handler and dog!) journey. Just want to find the right trainer to start off on a good track.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Just to clarify, you are looking for a trainer to place your dog with or would you be willing to find a club where you go on weekends (free time) and learn how to train your dog along side a trainer?


----------

